# I'm new and got my heart set on wild camping



## wildhafan (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi

I'm Lorraine and my partner and I live in Yorkshire. We have always loved camping and are planning on trialing wild camping soon to see if we can do it full time. 

Hoping this forum will be full of inspiration and advice about doing it full time.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 29, 2015)

Morning, hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site, well worth being a full memeber for the places to stop list.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Tbear (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi and welcome.

Phillybarbour is correct about being a full member but also a google search for "full timers" may be very helpful as well 

Richard


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello look up 356, will also lead to full timers


----------



## dippingatoe (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi from Thebus Phoebe and Me.  We full time and love it


----------



## izwozral (Oct 29, 2015)

WARNING: Don't do it.

You will camp for free.
Camp in amazing places.
Find solitude & peace.
Be part of a wonderful community.


Why have all that when you can:

Pay through the nose.
Get stuck on cruddy sites.
Get ear bashed by screaming kids.
Be next to grumpy anal caravanner's

Your choice but it really is a no brainer....


----------



## sparrks (Oct 29, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> Hello look up 356, will also lead to full timers



356?   I assume you ment 365?


----------



## wildman (Oct 29, 2015)

Penny13 said:


> Hello look up 356, will also lead to full timers


I think Penny means 365


----------



## wildhafan (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. 

Nice to meet you all 

I'd had a look at those suggested sites before I found this site. Definitely thinking about becoming a full time member

And LOL at izwozral


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 3, 2015)

Penny spends 9 days at home :dog:


----------

